# 2250 Vampires vs Dwarfs



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have an upcoming game vs. a dwarf player who loves his gunline. I just want to quickly run my list by you guys as well as tactics I plan on employing and see if anyone has any other help that could be useful! Thanks in advance!

Heroes:
Vampire Lord - General, LvL3, Bloody Hauberk, Sword of Might, Black Periapt, Forbidden Lore, Ghoulkin, & Summon Ghouls

Vampire - Sword of Battle, Wristbands of Black Gold, Flying Horror, Avatar of Death (Shield, HW, HA)

Vampire - Flayed Hauberk, Book of Arkhan, Dark Acolyte, Summon Ghouls 

Wight King - BSB, GW - Flag of the Blood Keep (4+ ward vs missiles)

Core:
Corpse Cart - Unholy Lodestone
6x Dire Wolves
15x Ghouls, Ghast
15x Ghouls, Ghast
15x Ghouls, Ghast

Special:
5x Black Knights - Barded, Banner (Hellish Vigor)
5x Black Knights - Barded, Banner
13x Grave Guard - Champ, Banner (Barrows), GW

Rare:
Varghulf

I think that's roughly 2250 - I might be over and need to cut a few banners or I might even be under and be able to add some tweaks here and then.

Rough Gameplan:

Vampire Lord & Wight King join the Grave Guard and steadily slog up the field
Caster Vampire joins a unit of Ghouls and provides ghoul support /w corpse cart
Flying Vampire and Varghulf pick a flank and follow up the screening wolves
Black knights take other flank and charge up that side.
The core of ghouls and GG slog up the middle.

I'm hoping that ghoulkin helps me to cover a good junk of the board and limit some of the damage he can do. I'm also hoping that I have enough fast choices to make it to his warmachines and take them out.

I'm counting on him fielding -
6 Bolt Throwers /w a couple of engineers and random variations of flaming/+1 str
4ish units of thunderers, 2ish units of quarrelers
1 unit of ironbreakers
Anvil
Warriors

I also have a sneaky suspicion that he's going to take that rune that dispels a spell and on a 4+ you forget that spell - hoping to knock out invocation on my Lord... Hence forbidden lore (so he still knows a few useful spells) - Additionally I could just drop forbidden lore and hope I get lucky - saves a few points. I'm also thinking of dropping the hellish vigor banner and splitting up my varghulf/vampire to support a squad of black knights each also throwing in another unit of dire wolves to help screen.

Thoughts?


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Just beware of using your ghoulkin against a gunline... it may seem like a great idea but if you march forward & then he gets first turn he may be able to destroy a unit (maybe two with some lucky shooting...) before you've had a chance to beef it up with summons...

For dwarves, lore of metal is great! Make them regret that high armor - just remember that they have 4 dispel dice before any runesmiths...

I'd suggest loosing the standard of hellish vigour & considering running a unit of knights with the gulf & a unit of knights with the vampire, since they both have the vampire special rule the varghulf can keep your knights marching as well.

One thing I would consider - since dwarves are such a potent antimagic army is either making your lord an all out combat machine, OR an all out caster and by that I mean losing the armor & sword for the skull staff for the +1 to cast (coupled with the +1 from summon ghouls makes your invokes go off on a +2) so the minimum 3 required becomes a 5 almost ensuring he'll be throwing two dice to stop each successful cast of IoN...

Also, almost every dwarf player I've seen gives his lord shield bearers making him US3 & therefore immune to KB - along with being T5 this makes them tough to break in a challenge...


----------

